# GCC Driving License



## salman_k (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Qatari driving license, and am coming to Dubai on employment visa. 

I spoke to RTA Call Centre, and they told me that I will have to undergo a theory test and road test though no lessons required. 

But heard from my colleague that one of his friends was able to get another GCC license transferred in Dubai with no tests at some extra cost, which he told me was one of the official ways. 

I don't believe him.. seemed illegal to me, so didn't ask RTA, but wanted to check people here about this. Please advise.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

salman_k said:


> But heard from my colleague that one of his friends was able to get another GCC license transferred in Dubai with no tests at some extra cost, which he told me was one of the official ways.


An Indian colleague who moved from Oman needed to take the test without any classes.


----------

